# Tauglichkeitsuntersuchung für den Straßenverkehr ab einem bestimmten Alter - ja oder nein?



## Oberst Klink (7. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen!


Aus aktuellem Anlass möchte ich einmal in die Runde fragen, was ihr von einer Fahrtauglichkeitsuntersuchung für Personen ab einem bestimmten Lebensalter haltet. 
Kurz etwas zum Anlass: Unfall von Bad Sackingen: Rentner, runter von der Strasse! - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Wie man im Artikel lesen kann und einige sicher schon mitbekommen haben, gab es in Bad Säckingen einen tödlichen Unfall, verursacht durch einen 84 Jahre alten Mann, der Bremse und Gas verwechselt hat. Bei dem Unfall wurden mehrere Personen schwer verletzt, zwei Menschen kamen dabei ums Leben.

Wie so oft nach solchen Vorfällen drängt sich nun wieder die Frage auf, ob es nicht langsam an der Zeit wäre eine verpflichtende Fahrtauglichkeitsuntersuchung ab einem gewissen Alter einzuführen. Jeder weiß, dass Reflexe, Sehkraft, das Gehör und Beweglichkeit im Alter immer stärker nachlassen. Dazu kommt dass viele ältere Menschen unter Demenz leiden und somit nicht mehr vollkommen bei der Sache sind. 
Angesichts des demografischen Wandels ist zu erwarten, dass sich solche Unfälle in Zukunft häufen werden. Die Menschen werden immer älter, folglich sind auch immer mehr Menschen jenseits des 60. Lebensjahres auf unseren Straßen unterwegs. 

Für Berufskraftfahrer gibt es bereits solche verpflichtenden Untersuchungen, wieso dann nicht auch für alle anderen?

Ich bin der Meinung dass eine solche Regelung längst überfällig ist. Laut Statistik sind 3 von 4 Personen über 75, die in Verkehrsunfälle verwickelt sind auch die Unfallverursacher. Wir sprechen also von einer Hochrisikogruppe, genau wie bei den Unterfünfundzwanzigjährigen. Auf Grund der genannten Einschränkungen im Alter, die aufgrund der biologischen Alterungsprozesse einfach nicht zu verhindern sind und somit ein Faktum darstellen, sollte man die Verkehrstauglichkeit eines jeden Fahrzeugführers ab dem 60. oder 65. Lebensjahr regelmäßig überprüfen. Diese Untersuchung sollte verpflichtend sein. Wer sie nicht macht, dem soll umgehend die Fahrerlaubnis entzogen werden, bis er die Untersuchung nachgeholt hat. 
Man könnte die Untersuchungen ab dem 60. Lebensjahr in Intervallen á 5 Jahren durchführen, bis zum 75. Lebensjahr. Ab dann wäre ein engerer Intervall von zwei oder drei Jahren sinnvoll. Wer tauglich ist, soll von mir aus bis zu seinem Lebensende Auto fahren dürfen. 

Ich bin mir sicher, dass auch die Politik weiß dass eine solche Regelung notwendig wäre. Allerdings wissen die Politiker auch, dass sie damit potentielle Wähler vergraulen würden und ihnen dadurch der Machtverlust droht. 

Nun an euch die Frage: Seid ihr für eine verpflichtende Tauglichkeitsuntersuchung ab dem 60. Lebensjahr? Ja oder nein?


----------



## cryon1c (7. Mai 2016)

Eher nein. Die alten Knacker fahren eigentlich sehr zivilisiert, ich wäre ja für ne Tauglichkeitsuntersuchung bei gestressten Managern die über 200PS mit dem rechten Fuß bedienen.
Das wird sich kaum durchsetzen lassen.
a) das muss irgendwer bezahlen, die Fahrer wollen das sicher nicht.
b) die meisten Leute werden das auch nicht wollen, sonst wäre das schon ein breitgetretenes Thema
c) Politiker werden sich dagegen stellen.

Und das schränkt immer noch die Mobilität der Bürger ein. Da viele auf dem platten Land leben, sind die da aufs Auto angewiesen - ja, auch über 60.


----------



## Z-Y-X (7. Mai 2016)

Definitiv NEIN
Das ganze wird ja bezahlt werden müssen.
Die Fahrer von ihrer Rente ? Die Kassen ?
Ich denke mal nicht.
Dann kommt noch dazu das die Bewegungsfreiheit eingeschränkt wird, wie cryon1c schon anmerkte.
Ich bin der Meinung, das es viel eher Untersuchungen geben sollte, ob eine Person (egal wie alt) characterlich geeignet ist ein Fahrzeug zu führen....
Ich denke mal dort würden dann schon viele dran scheitern...

MfG


----------



## Oberst Klink (7. Mai 2016)

Also die charakterliche Untersuchung gibt es doch schon. Nennt sich MPU. Wer aufflällig wird, entweder durch Drogen, Alkohol oder häufiges Drängeln, Geschwindigkeitsübertretungen, etc. muss zur MPU und bezahlt diese selbst. 

Die meisten älteren Verkehrsteilnehmer fahren in der Regel defensiv und unauffällig, fallen höchstens mal auf wenn sie etwas zu langsam unterwegs sind. Aber wenn dann mal etwas passiert und sie einen Unfall verursachen, dann eben meist in Folge ihrer aufgrund des Alters eingeschränkten Fahrtauglichkeit. 

Wenn ältere Herrschaften dann dadurch in ihrem Bewegungsradius eingeschränkt sind, wäre zu überlegen wie man dies kompensieren könnte. Eine Möglichkeit wären dann z.B. vergünstigte Taxifahrten, die zum Teil dann die Pflegekasse bezahlt. Wenn sie dann mal kein Auto mehr unterhalten müssen, können sie das Geld dann ja auch anderweitig verwenden.


----------



## efdev (7. Mai 2016)

Ja ich bin dafür denn Freiwillig gibt keiner der Alten die eigentlich nicht mehr hinters Steuer dürften den Lappen ab.
Und ja ich kann auch verstehen das ältere Menschen ihre "Freiheit" nicht aufgeben möchten, dennoch halte ich die Idee für gut vielleicht das Alter noch etwas höher ansetzen aber ansonsten bin ich dafür das es wie bei LKW Fahrern überprüft wird.
(Wenn es nach mir ginge dürfte mein Opa nahe der 80 auch kein Auto mehr Fahren aber Probier das denen mal klar zu machen das es keine gute Idee mehr ist sich hinter das Steuer zu setzen )


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (7. Mai 2016)

Die Umfrage habe ich mit Nein beantwortet da es eine Untersuchung zur Fahruntüchtigkeit mit Beginn des Erwerbs von dem Führerschein geben sollte in regelmäßigen Abständen!


----------



## efdev (7. Mai 2016)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Die Umfrage habe ich mit Nein beantwortet da es eine Untersuchung zur Fahruntüchtigkeit mit Beginn des Erwerbs von dem Führerschein geben sollte in regelmäßigen Abständen!



Ja das wäre vielleicht noch besser und würde so manchem eine Brille bescheren der bis dato keine im Auto tragen musste und Blind herumfährt 

Bei mir übrigens auch nachdem ich meinen A2 machen wollte durfte ich mir erst einmal ne Brille besorgen war erstaunt wie beschissen meine Augen binnen 2 Jahre wurden 
Kann zwar aktuell auch ohne fahren, weil es noch nicht im Führerschein steht aber Ortsschilder sind schon echt schwer zu lesen deswegen lieber mit Brille


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (7. Mai 2016)

Das mit der Brille ist doch nur ein weiteres kleines Übel!
Es gibt Krankheiten die zum Teil selten sind aber für eine Fahruntüchtigkeit ausreichen.
Wie wäre es mit einem Aneurysma? Ich glaube kaum das jemand freiwillig (Ich auch nicht!) so zu einer vorbeugende Maßnahme gehen würde was aber auch untersucht werden sollte!
Und viele weitere Extreme die so von der Strasse zu verbannen wären. Wie Alkoholikern?


----------



## efdev (7. Mai 2016)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Wie Alkoholikern?



Ich geh mal davon aus das es dann in dem Fall das man solche regelmäßigen Tests der Fahrtauglichkeit wie bei LKW Fahren vorgeht, heißt auch ein Alkoholiker darf seinen Führerschein behalten sofern er eben nicht Betrunken erwischt wird. (wobei ich nicht genau weiß wie es aktuell läuft wenn jemand als Alkoholkrank bekannt ist ) 



> die ärztliche Untersuchung zum Ausschluss von Erkrankungen, die Ihre Fahreignung beeinträchtigen.
> die Untersuchung Ihres Sehvermögens hinsichtlich der Sehschärfe, des Gesichtsfeldes, des Farb- und Stereosehens


----------



## Oberst Klink (7. Mai 2016)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Die Umfrage habe ich mit Nein beantwortet da es eine Untersuchung zur Fahruntüchtigkeit mit Beginn des Erwerbs von dem Führerschein geben sollte in regelmäßigen Abständen!



Das wäre natürlich auch eine Option. Ich finde je höher das Alter, desto kürzer der Intervall. Anfangs vielleicht alle fünf bis zehn Jahre, ab 70, 75 dann alle zwei, drei Jahre und ab 85 jährlich. 

Ich finde man sollte Personen über 60, 65 oder 70 dann auch als Risikogruppe einstufen. Und von freiwilligen Untersuchungen halte ich gar nichts, da gerade ältere Leute sehr sturr und eigensinnig sind und sich oft selbst überschätzen, was ihre körperlichen Fähigkeiten anbelangt. Das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung von meinen Großeltern. 
Ich habe z.B. meinem Opa schon oft genug gesagt, dass er langsam zu alt zum Autofahren wird, aber er meinte immer "ach das geht doch noch". Irgendwann ist er dann beinahme mal den Hang neben der Straße runter... Aber selbst danach hat er es nicht eingesehen. 

Es gibt in der heutigen Zeit im Vergleich zu früher andere Ursache für Unfälle. Früher war es häufiger der Alkoholkonsum. Heute ist das Smartphone bzw. dessen Gebrauch bei der Fahrt eine der häufigsten Unfallursachen. Und eine weitere ist wie bereits erwähnt, das steigende Alter der Bevölkerung. Ich bin mal gespannt wie viele Menschen noch sterben und den Preis bezahlen müssen, bis mal die Fahrtauglichkeit bei älteren Herrschaften gesetzlich überprüft wird. Es gibt Gesetze, die jeglichen Drogeneinfluss beim Führen eines Fahrzeugs untersagen, es gibt Gesetze die den Gebrauch von Handys verbieten, es gibt Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzugen und Strafen bei Überschreitungen - es wird Zeit dass es auch ein Gesetz zur Kontrolle der Fahrtauglichkeit gibt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Mai 2016)

*Frage: Verkehrstauglichkeitsuntersuchung ab dem 60. Lebensjahr - ja oder nein?

Antwort: Nein!*


----------



## efdev (7. Mai 2016)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Es gibt Gesetze, die jeglichen Drogeneinfluss beim Führen eines Fahrzeugs untersagen, es gibt Gesetze die den Gebrauch von Handys verbieten, es gibt Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzugen und Strafen bei Überschreitungen - es wird Zeit dass es auch ein Gesetz zur Kontrolle der Fahrtauglichkeit gibt.



Naja fast soweit mir bekannt darf man immer noch etwas getrunken haben und Autofahren (zusätzlich lächerlich geringe Strafen bei besoffener fahrt) und Rauchen ist am Steuer auch nicht verboten weiß der Geier warum .


----------



## Leob12 (7. Mai 2016)

Ich habe mal für Ja gestimmt, einfach weil mir ältere Menschen so häufig negativ auffallen (aber lange nicht exklusiv). 
Außerdem gibts genug gesundheitliche Einschränkungen die mit dem Alter so auftauchen. 

Schlechtere Sehfähigkeit, schlechteres Gehör, verringerte Reflexe, möglicherweise auch Medikamente die die Fahrtüchtigkeit beeinflussen könnten. 
Ja, ältere Menschen fahren häufig langsamer, aber auch dadurch kann es zu gefährlichen Situationen kommen. 

Allerdings wäre ich generell für regelmäßige Untersuchungen (die natürlich irgendwie bezahlt werden müssen, vl per Selbstbehalt aber "gesponsert" von Staat/Kasse was auch immer), die finanzielle Belastung soll möglichst gering sein, sonst wird man damit nie und nimmer Erfolg haben. 
Ich kenne genug Leute die eigentlich schon viel zu schlecht sehen, aber zum Augenarzt gehen? Zu aufwendig. 
Da es hier um die eigene Sicherheit, und um die Sicherheit der anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer geht, wäre ich hier schon für eine Regelung die verpflichtet, kein halbgarer freiwilligen Käse. 

Und wenn dann jemand nicht mehr tauglich ist, ja, dann wird er eben in seiner Mobilität eingeschränkt. Da kann man dann andere Lösungen finden, aber so lange zu warten bis etwas passiert ist der falsche Weg. 
Mit Glück passiert nichts, wenn man Pech schon, und dann ist es möglicherweise zu spät. 

Ist doch dasselbe wie mit Sicherheitsüberprüfungen bei den Fahrzeugen. Auch da zweifelt niemand den Sinn an, aber wehe man müsste sich selbst "testen" lassen. 

Kurze Frage: Wie viele Unfälle passieren durch ein technisches Versagen? Und wie viele durch menschliches Versagen? 
Ach, und sowas wie ein Fahrsicherheitstraining sollte man auch machen müssen, schadet ganz sicher nicht. 

Bei LKWs die uralt sind spricht man von rollenden Bomben, aber von Menschen die teilweise nicht mehr fahren sollten niemand. Und ja, ich spreche hier auch aus Erfahrung. 

3 Unfälle hatte ich bisher, und einige habe ich vermieden. Der andere Verkehrsteilnehmer? Meistens ältere Menschen. 
Einmal konnte ich mich mit einem Sprung retten weil die Bremse zu spät getätigt wurde. 
Einmal ein Auffahrunfall im Stadtverkehr (ich war nicht schuld...). 
Und zum Schluss einmal ein älterer Herr der im Stadtverkehr meinte die Spur wechseln zu müssen, ohne Blinker, und ohne Kontrollblicke, und mich seitlich touchiert hat. 

Und keine Ahnung wie oft ich solche Situationen mit dem Spurwechseln schon mit einer starken Bremsung vermieden habe, sicher 5x. Allerdings bin ich nicht mal häufig mit dem Auto unterwegs, besitze nicht einmal eines.


----------



## yingtao (8. Mai 2016)

Z-Y-X schrieb:


> Definitiv NEIN
> Das ganze wird ja bezahlt werden müssen.
> Die Fahrer von ihrer Rente ? Die Kassen ?
> Ich denke mal nicht.
> ...



Die Untersuchungen kann man theoretisch vom eigenen Geld bezahlen. Der Sehtest kostet beim Optiker um die 20€, Hörtest kostet wahrscheinlich ähnlich viel und der normale Check-Up beim Hausarzt wird aktuell von den Kassen bezahlt und teilweise bekommt man da sogar noch Prämien von denen weil Krankheiten früher erkannt und behandelt werden können was günstiger. Die Kosten sollten es einem wert sein sich sicher im Straßenverkehr zu bewegen. Was die Bewegeungsfreiheit angeht gilt das nur wer fahrtauglich ist auchdas Recht hat ein Auto zu fahren. Wer untauglich ist hat im Straßenverkehr nichts zu suchen unabhängig davon ob er auf das Auto angewiesen ist oder nicht.


----------



## cryon1c (8. Mai 2016)

yingtao schrieb:


> Die Untersuchungen kann man theoretisch vom eigenen Geld bezahlen. Der Sehtest kostet beim Optiker um die 20€, Hörtest kostet wahrscheinlich ähnlich viel und der normale Check-Up beim Hausarzt wird aktuell von den Kassen bezahlt und teilweise bekommt man da sogar noch Prämien von denen weil Krankheiten früher erkannt und behandelt werden können was günstiger. Die Kosten sollten es einem wert sein sich sicher im Straßenverkehr zu bewegen. Was die Bewegeungsfreiheit angeht gilt das nur wer fahrtauglich ist auchdas Recht hat ein Auto zu fahren. Wer untauglich ist hat im Straßenverkehr nichts zu suchen unabhängig davon ob er auf das Auto angewiesen ist oder nicht.



Ja aber wie willste die Menschen bewegen die sonst für Fahruntauglich erklärt werden?
Wirst du denen den öffentlichen Nahverkehr organisieren? 

Wäre das ein Problem, hätten wir schon längst ne Regelung dazu. Privat Auto fahren kann aktuell so ziemlich jeder ab 18, der nen Führerschein macht und sich nicht absolut bescheuert anstellt. Fertig, aus. Wenn die Leute erstmal auffällig sind, kann man dann entscheiden ob sie eine Untersuchung machen sollten (!), aber nicht generell. 
Übrigens lassen sich alle so oder so beim Arzt durchchecken, weil man sich krank sein aktuell kaum leisten kann - das macht schon so Sinn damit man weniger Geld dafür ausgeben muss.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> *Frage: Verkehrstauglichkeitsuntersuchung ab dem 60. Lebensjahr - ja oder nein?
> 
> Antwort: Nein!*


Und warum nicht ?
Ab 60 ist übertrieben, das stimmt schon. Ich würde sagen ab 70.


----------



## -Freeman- (8. Mai 2016)

Habe für "JA" gestimmt.

Der rein logische grund liegt einfach darin begründet, das je älter man zwangläufig wird, Reaktionsgeschwindigkeiten - Reflexe - Sehvermögen - Gehör- Demenz - Unkonzentriertheit auftreten kann - und somit ein gefährlicher umstand entsteht / entstehen kann im Straßenverkehr.

Und meine Person möchte dann zB. nicht aufgrund eines gesundheitliches defizites der oben genannten Punkte einen Unfall versursacht wissen / oder gar darin verwickelt sein, wo zB. Menschen Schaden erleiden oder im schlimmsten fall ums Leben kommen würden.

Ich finde, das ein jeder ehrlich in sich selbst hinneinschauen und fragen sollte, ob man bestimmte dinge überhaubt noch auf die reihe bekommt im "Alter", (im allgemeinen) und ehrlicherweise zum Schutze anderer und sich selbst, wie auch der Mitfahrer auf das weiterführen eines Kraftfahzeuges im Falle darauf ehrlicherweise verzichtet !

Und Ja, einmal im Jahr zu einer kurzen Untersuchung, würde ich für richtig halten, denn es geht im Strassenverkehr um Leib und Leben. 

(In einem Jahr, kann sich im leben eines Menschen gesundheitlich usw. einiges verändern, deswegen 1x im Jahr.)


----------



## Abductee (8. Mai 2016)

Ich würd so eine Untersuchung schon befürworten, allerdings würde 70 auch schon reichen und das kann von mir aus auch der Allgemeinarzt machen.
In den meisten Fällen würde wohl ein Besuch beim Augenarzt schon ausreichen um eine Untauglichkeit festzustellen.
Was mir aber viel wichtiger wäre, PS-Beschränkung für Fahranfänger.
Mehr als 120 PS erst mit 21 oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Mai 2016)

Das "Problem" sind weniger die alten Menschen, Ursache sind vielmehr die modernen Fahrzeuge. Ich habe vor 15 Jahren an einer größeren Studie über das "Altengerechte Auto" mitgearbeitet und so ziemlich keine der Optimierungen, die wir in den Autos integrieren wollen, sind heute umgesetzt. Ganz im Gegenteil wird die Sicht immer schlechter, die Bedienung komplizierter, die Fahrzeuge stärker etc. Was z.B. wollen reiche alte Männer in der zweiten Lebenskrise mit einem übermotorisierten Sportwagen? 

Das "Problem" löst sich über das autonome Fahren. Noch fahren die Alten viel sicherer als die Jungen in den ersten Jahren, zumindest laut Statistik. Soll man denen auch weitere Auflagen geben, z.B. bis 25 darf man nur ohne Musik und mit maximal 2 Personen im Auto fahren? Überlegt Euch, welchen Aufschrei das hier im Forum geben würde. Natürlich wäre es eine Idee, von jedem Autofahrer eine gesundheitliche Unbedenklichkeitserklärung von einem Arzt einzufordern, z.B. zum Führerschein, dann alle fünf Jahre, ab 50 alle zwei Jahre und ab 60 jedes Jahr. Das ist aber auch nur wieder eine Gelddruckmaschine für Ärzte, die in keinem Verhältnis zu den wenigen Unfällen steht, die vermieden werden könnten.


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2016)

Fahranfänger verursachen deutlich mehr tödliche Unfälle als ältere Fahrer.
Daher sollte man eher bei jungen Leuten regelmäßig die Tauglichkeit überprüfen.
Fahrer (21) war betrunken! Er fuhr Hannover 96 Profi Niklas Feierabend und 2 weitere Menschen tot | MOPO.de


----------



## Flipbo219 (8. Mai 2016)

Finde ich super! Was ich manchmal auf der Straße mit alten Menschen erlebe da wird mir übel. Selbst wenn ich da an meinen eigenen Großvater denke, dass der noch Auto fährt wird jedes mal Angst und Bange. 
Sieht schlecht, hört schlecht, kaputtes Knie. Aber fahren darf er weiterhin. Deshalb ein klares ja!

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Mai 2016)

Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Finde ich super! Was ich manchmal auf der Straße mit alten Menschen erlebe da wird mir übel. Selbst wenn ich da an meinen eigenen Großvater denke, dass der noch Auto fährt wird jedes mal Angst und Bange.
> Sieht schlecht, hört schlecht, kaputtes Knie. Aber fahren darf er weiterhin. Deshalb ein klares ja!


Wie wäre es denn, wenn Du Dein Verhalten and die alten Menschen anpasst, sie nicht bedrängst, ihnen Zeit gibts, etc.
Unsere Welt wird immer mehr eine von 20-60 Jährige, Als Kind ist es unerträglich, die Alten werden genauso ausgegrenzt.

Als Beispiel mein alten 85 jähtiger Nachbar. Der fährt jeden Tag mit seinem alten Benz 2km mit 30km/h zu einen Feldern.
schau sich Boden und Frucht und und kommt zurück. Willst Du dem das Fahren verbieten? Das ist sein Leben, wenn man
ihm das verbietet, stirbt er. Der fährt nicht mehr über Autobahnen, in Großstädten etc. Er kennt seine Grenzen ganz
genau. Natürlich würde er keinen Tauglichkeitsschein bekommen, aber er weiss sich verantwortungsbewußt zu verhalten.
Wissen das drogenschluckende 20 jährige?

Prinziüpiell ist die Idee gut, dann müßte im nächsten Schritt aber abgestufte Führerscheinde haben, z.B. nur noch bis 100km/h,
nicht mehr in fremde Städte, wenn die Aufmerksamkeit reduziert ist, keine Nachtfahrten mehr bei Nachtblindheit, etc.

Man kenn nicht jedem, der ein kleines Malheur hat, den Lappen weg nehmenm, oder? Zuckerkrank? 
- Oh, kann ins Koma fallen, Lappen weg
- Einmal mit Drogen erwischt? Lappen für 10 Jahre weg
- ...

Viel wichtiger fände ich ich, dass nach Unfällen Fahrverbote ausgesprochen werden.


----------



## Offset (8. Mai 2016)

Man verweigert es nur an solchen Untersuchungen teilzunehmen, wenn man weiß, dass man nicht bestehen wird.
Meiner Meinung nach sollten alle Altersgruppen geprüft werden, über sinvolle Intervalle kann man ja diskutieren.

Ich sehe inzwischen das größte Problem im Straßenverkehr darin, dass jeder meint er könne machen was er will und Rücksicht auf andere nimmt sowieso keiner mehr.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Mai 2016)

[x] Nein
Gesundheitliche Probleme können schon eher auftreten und altersbedingte Ausfallerscheinungen kann man auch schlecht an einer Zahl aufhängen. Wir haben nun mal den Lappen auf Lebenszeit und von daher ist es schwer dort jemanden einzuschränken und der öffentliche Nahverkehr ist nun auch nicht in jeder Stadt gut ausgebaut bzw. außerhalb davon was einem den Verzicht erleichtert. Es gibt auch alleinstehende Menschen die eher schlecht auf Fahrdienste zugreifen können bzw auch nicht Geld baden um so etwas zu ermöglichen.


----------



## Red-Hood (8. Mai 2016)

[x] Ja. Reaktionszeit und körperliche, sowie geistige Fitness nehmen ab; bei einem früher, bei anderen später. Ab 65 oder spätestens 70 ist das in Ordnung.

Dass andere charakterlich oder geistig schon wesentlich früher nicht geeignet sind, ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Oberst Klink (8. Mai 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Naja fast soweit mir bekannt darf man immer noch etwas getrunken haben und Autofahren (zusätzlich lächerlich geringe Strafen bei besoffener fahrt) und Rauchen ist am Steuer auch nicht verboten weiß der Geier warum .



Ja ein Bisschen darf man noch trinken, ich glaube bis 0,5 Promille, dann ist schluss. Sonstige Drogen sind aber tabu. Die Strafen könnten auch deutlich strenger ausfallen, im Übrigen auch die fürs Texten mit dem Smartphone. Angesichts der Unfallhäufigkeit sind 1 Punkt und 70€ lächerlich. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wäre das ein Problem, hätten wir schon längst ne Regelung dazu. Privat Auto fahren kann aktuell so ziemlich jeder ab 18, der nen Führerschein macht und sich nicht absolut bescheuert anstellt. Fertig, aus. Wenn die Leute erstmal auffällig sind, kann man dann entscheiden ob sie eine Untersuchung machen sollten (!), aber nicht generell.
> Übrigens lassen sich alle so oder so beim Arzt durchchecken, weil man sich krank sein aktuell kaum leisten kann - das macht schon so Sinn damit man weniger Geld dafür ausgeben muss.



Es ist bereits ein Problem und das Problem wächst mit dem demografischen Wandel. Unsere Bevölkerung wird immer älter, das bedeutet auch dass immer mehr Fahrer/Innen jenseits des 60, 70. Lebensjahrs unterwegs sind. Den Leuten die Fahrerlaubnis zu entziehen, nach dem sie bereits auffällig geworden sind, ist zu spät. Und wo willst du dann die Grenze ziehen? Bei Parkremplern, bei kleineren Unfällen oder willst du erst was tun wenn Menschen zu Schaden gekommen sind? 

Und zum Thema Arztbesuche: Was glaubst du denn was die Ärzte mit den alten Leuten machen? Die Ärzte sind teilweise überfordert, haben kaum Zeit für ihre Patienten. Sie hören sich kurz das Gejammer der alten Leute an, zücken ihren Rezeptblock und verschreiben ihnen Tabletten. Denkst du ernsthaft dass sich die Ärzte daraum scheren, ob die Leute fahrtauglich sind und sie dann darauf hinweisen, falls sie es nicht sind? Selbst wenn: Sie können den Leuten das Fahren nicht untersagen. 



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würd so eine Untersuchung schon befürworten, allerdings würde 70 auch schon reichen und das kann von mir aus auch der Allgemeinarzt machen.
> In den meisten Fällen würde wohl ein Besuch beim Augenarzt schon ausreichen um eine Untauglichkeit festzustellen.
> Was mir aber viel wichtiger wäre, PS-Beschränkung für Fahranfänger.
> Mehr als 120 PS erst mit 21 oder so ähnlich.



Über den Beginn der Untersuchungen könnte man disskutieren. Das 70. Lebensjahr wäre ja auch noch okay. 

Was die PS-Beschränkung anbelangt wäre ich auch dafür, beim Motorrad gibt es diese ja schließlich auch. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Fahranfänger verursachen deutlich mehr tödliche Unfälle als ältere Fahrer.
> Daher sollte man eher bei jungen Leuten regelmäßig die Tauglichkeit überprüfen.
> Fahrer (21) war betrunken! Er fuhr Hannover 96 Profi Niklas Feierabend und 2 weitere Menschen tot | MOPO.de



Ja noch, aber nicht aus gesundheitlichen Gründen. Warte mal ein paar Jahre ab und lass den demografischem Wandel seinen Lauf. Dann haben wir irgendwann mehr Leute über 60, 70 im Straßenverkehr als Leute unter 25, sofern das nicht ohnehin schon der Fall ist. 
Bei den jungen Leuten ist übrigens das Smartphone ganz weit vorne bei den Unfallursachen. Und das liegt mMn. auch nur daran, dass zu selten Kontrollen statt finden und die Strafen dafür noch viel zu gering sind. Drei Punkte und 500€ wären eine empfindliche und angemessene Strafe fürs Texten und Telefonieren hinterm Steuer. 
Vielleicht wäre auch eine PS-Obergrenze wie bei den Motorrädern sinnvoll. Maximal 50 PS und eine Drosselung auf max. 100 Km/h bis zum 25. Lebensjahr. 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> [x] Nein
> Gesundheitliche Probleme können schon eher auftreten und altersbedingte Ausfallerscheinungen kann man auch schlecht an einer Zahl aufhängen. Wir haben nun mal den Lappen auf Lebenszeit und von daher ist es schwer dort jemanden einzuschränken und der öffentliche Nahverkehr ist nun auch nicht in jeder Stadt gut ausgebaut bzw. außerhalb davon was einem den Verzicht erleichtert. Es gibt auch alleinstehende Menschen die eher schlecht auf Fahrdienste zugreifen können bzw auch nicht Geld baden um so etwas zu ermöglichen.



Wozu haben wir denn eine Pflegeversicherung? Wer alleine ist und niemanden hat der ihn durch die Gegend kutschiert, dem soll die Pflegekasse ein Taxi stellen oder zumindest einen Teil der Kosten tragen. Viele Leute brauchen sowieso eine Pflegestufe und haben Anspruch auf diverse Leistungen auch bei sich zu Hause. Es gibt ambulante Dienste, die ihnen Essen bringen oder Medizin. Es gäbe da zahlreiche Möglichkeiten, man müsste sie nur nutzen und gezielt fördern.


----------



## cryon1c (8. Mai 2016)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Es ist bereits ein Problem und das Problem wächst mit dem demografischen Wandel. Unsere Bevölkerung wird immer älter, das bedeutet auch dass immer mehr Fahrer/Innen jenseits des 60, 70. Lebensjahrs unterwegs sind. Den Leuten die Fahrerlaubnis zu entziehen, nach dem sie bereits auffällig geworden sind, ist zu spät. Und wo willst du dann die Grenze ziehen? Bei Parkremplern, bei kleineren Unfällen oder willst du erst was tun wenn Menschen zu Schaden gekommen sind?
> 
> Und zum Thema Arztbesuche: Was glaubst du denn was die Ärzte mit den alten Leuten machen? Die Ärzte sind teilweise überfordert, haben kaum Zeit für ihre Patienten. Sie hören sich kurz das Gejammer der alten Leute an, zücken ihren Rezeptblock und verschreiben ihnen Tabletten. Denkst du ernsthaft dass sich die Ärzte daraum scheren, ob die Leute fahrtauglich sind und sie dann darauf hinweisen, falls sie es nicht sind? Selbst wenn: Sie können den Leuten das Fahren nicht untersagen.



Ja, gerade weil die Anzahl der alten Leute wächst, muss man auch genau guggen wie schlimm das Problem ist und vor allem ist es wert um sich da überhaupt drum zu scheren? Unfälle passieren mit dem Auto und lassen sich manchmal nicht vermeiden.
Und was die Ärzte angehen - die werden dafür nicht gerade popelig bezahlt damit sie eben so was sehen. Sie können die Fahrerlaubniss nicht entziehen, aber die Daten entsprechend weiterleiten und die Leute informieren. 
Natürlich scheren sie sich darum. Das sind immer noch Ärzte, die meisten die diesen Beruf gewählt haben, können nicht ruhig schlafen wenn sie alles ignorieren.


----------



## ifrflyer (8. Mai 2016)

Ganz klares Nein!
..weil Menschen viel zu unterschiedlich sind, um sie über einen Kamm zu scheren.
Der eine ist mit 50 uralt, der andere mit 80 topfit. Der eine trinkt, der andere nicht.
Ich glaube auch nicht, daß die Kontrollen bei LKW-Fahrern bisher einen einzigen Unfall
verhindert haben. 
Außerdem habe ich auch noch nicht gehört, dass zwei 80 jährige sich Rennen liefern
und dabei unschuldige Fahrradfahrer plattmachen. 
So eine "Diskussion" kann man sich sparen!


----------



## Leob12 (8. Mai 2016)

ifrflyer schrieb:


> Ganz klares Nein!
> ..weil Menschen viel zu unterschiedlich sind, um sie über einen Kamm zu scheren.
> Der eine ist mit 50 uralt, der andere mit 80 topfit. Der eine trinkt, der andere nicht.
> Ich glaube auch nicht, daß die Kontrollen bei LKW-Fahrern bisher einen einzigen Unfall
> ...


Und der topfitte 80-Jährige wird dann den Test eh bestehen, wo liegt das Problem? 

Was du glaubst ist vollkommen irrelevant. Ich bin über jeden LKW froh, der aus dem Verkehr genommen wird weil er nicht mehr verkehrstüchtig ist. Und wenn ein schläfriger LKW-Fahrer kontrolliert wird, und aus dem Verkehr genommen wird, schadet das auch niemandem. 
Sekundenschlaf mit todlicher Folge: Zwei Tote - Lkw-Fahrer bekommt Bewahrung - n-tv.de 

In anderen Ländern sind solche Untersuchungen auch Standard.


----------



## efdev (8. Mai 2016)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ja ein Bisschen darf man noch trinken, ich glaube bis 0,5 Promille, dann ist schluss. Sonstige Drogen sind aber tabu. Die Strafen könnten auch deutlich strenger ausfallen, im Übrigen auch die fürs Texten mit dem Smartphone. Angesichts der Unfallhäufigkeit sind 1 Punkt und 70€ lächerlich.



Tja bei den legalen Drogen ist man einfach zu nachlässig was den Verkehr angeht oder übertreibt es auf der anderen Seite, kann man sehen wie man will.
Das selbe bei anderen Ablenkungen wie Rauchen, Smartphone oder auf dem GPS rumtippen während der Fahrt.

Aber wie einige schon erkannt haben ist das Alter allein wohl nicht unbedingt das Problem vielleicht sollte man sich vom Führerschein auf Lebenszeit verabschieden und in bestimmten Altersgruppen eben die Fahrtauglichkeit in gewissen Abständen überprüfen und je höher das Alter desto kürzer die Intervalle.
Am besten gleichzeitig den öffentlichen Verkehr mal ordentlich Sanieren je nach Gegend ist das einfach nur ein Zustand weit weg von ertragbar


----------



## Amon (8. Mai 2016)

Also wenn ich manche ältere sehe wie die im Auto sitzen kann ich nur sagen ich wäre voll dafür dass ab einem bestimmten Alter eine Prüfung der Fahrtauglichkeit  vorgeschrieben wird. Wir hatten hier bei uns auch letztens noch einen tödlichen Unfall ausgelöst von einem über 80 jährigen.


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Aber wie einige schon erkannt haben ist das Alter allein wohl nicht unbedingt das Problem vielleicht sollte man sich vom Führerschein auf Lebenszeit verabschieden und in bestimmten Altersgruppen eben die Fahrtauglichkeit in gewissen Abständen überprüfen und je höher das Alter desto kürzer die Intervalle.
> Am besten gleichzeitig den öffentlichen Verkehr mal ordentlich Sanieren je nach Gegend ist das einfach nur ein Zustand weit weg von ertragbar



Man könnte auch alle 5 Jahre eine neue Prüfung machen und seinen Lappen damit "verlängern".
Wer nicht teilnimmt, verliert seine Fahrerlaubnis.
Schließlich gibt es kein Grundrecht auf den Lappen und meinen Ausweis muss ich auch alle paar Jahre erneuern und dafür eine Haufen Geld abdrücken.


----------



## Abductee (8. Mai 2016)

Muss der EU-Führerschein zwecks aktuellem Foto nicht sowieso regelmäßig erneuert werden?


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2016)

Soweit ich weiß, müssen alle EU bürgen irgendwann den Scheckkarten Führerschein haben -- meine Mutter hat den schon.
Aber da wird nur übertragen, sonst nichts.
Ich hab noch den Rosanen. Auf dem Foto sehe ich noch super aus.


----------



## Amon (8. Mai 2016)

Führerschein gilt nur noch für 15 Jahre dann muss man ihn verlängern. Also das Plastik Ding.


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2016)

Ja, und?
Ist doch nur wieder eine weitere Einnahmequelle.
Du gehst mit der alten Karte zum Amt, drückst den ein Foto zu und in 6 wochen oder so holst du den neuen dann ab und bezahlst 40€.


----------



## Amon (8. Mai 2016)

Was anderes habe ich nie behauptet. 😉


----------



## Gripschi (8. Mai 2016)

Ich wäre auch dafür.

Mein Opa fällt selbst körperlich bedingt darunter zum anderen sind ihm andre egal. Sollen die aufpassen ehr fährt wie er fährt.

Meine Mutter ist im Kreisverkehr einer reingefahren da er ja "Vorfahrt" hatte.

Über 80 und das Auto war über und über mit Dellen und Kratzer überzogen.

Ja da denk ich eine Regelung ist nötig. Sie sind auch für andre eine Gefährdung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, müssen alle EU bürgen irgendwann den Scheckkarten Führerschein haben -- meine Mutter hat den schon.
> Aber da wird nur übertragen, sonst nichts.
> Ich hab noch den Rosanen. Auf dem Foto sehe ich noch super aus.


Da bin ich noch nicht mal angekommen. Grau, hat schon etliche Wäschen, Kaffee und andere Flüssigkeiten inhaliert ( fällt aber noch nicht auseinander ) aber bisher störte es niemanden

Generell tue ich mich schwer mit einer Bevormundung anderer


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2016)

Ich kann nachvollziehen, dass man einen EU weiten Standard für den Führerschein will -- also zumindest optisch.
Aber dann sollte das auch die EU bezahlen.


----------



## volvo242 (23. Mai 2016)

[X]Nein

Ich wär dafür das jeder der einen Wagen mit über 280ps besitzt, 
jährlich eine Untersuchung machen muss.

Die meisten Unfälle verursachen,  
 halbstarke mit ihrem "Porsche" den es von Papa als Geschenk gab


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2016)

Ich lese da eher Futterneid und ich hatte viele Jahre bei einem Autoverwerter gejobt aber Porsche war da so häufig wie die blaue Mauritius auf einem normalen Brief. In der Regel sind aber die ollen abgehalfterten Wägelchen um einiges schlimmer die ganz unten aus dem Regal kommen


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2016)

Es sind die 18-25 Jährigen, die in zu schnellen Autos sitzen, mit denen sie schlicht nicht umgehen können. Dazu kommt Selbstüberschätzung und Angebertum. 
Erst letztens hat sich ein 19 Jähjriger bei uns um eine Laterne gewickelt. Zum Glück kam er heil wieder raus, aber auf gerade Stecke wo gegen fahren ist schon fahrlässig.


----------



## Reap (23. Mai 2016)

[X] Nein.

Wenn, dann bitte für jeden Menschen unabhängig vom Alter. Regelmäßige Überprüfung der Fahrtauglichkeit würde dann auch diverse jüngere Zeitbomben aussortieren. Wunschdenken: dann bitte noch das absolute Alkoholverbot am Steuer bei Fahranfängern auf sämtliche Personen ausweiten.


----------



## BladerzZZ (23. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es sind die 18-25 Jährigen, die in zu schnellen Autos sitzen, mit denen sie schlicht nicht umgehen können. Dazu kommt Selbstüberschätzung und Angebertum.
> Erst letztens hat sich ein 19 Jähjriger bei uns um eine Laterne gewickelt. Zum Glück kam er heil wieder raus, aber auf gerade Stecke wo gegen fahren ist schon fahrlässig.



Und bei mir ist letztens ein Rentner mit über 60 Jahren (weiß nicht mehr genau wie alt) in eine Fußgänger Zone reingerast und in ein Cafe hinein 2 Leute sind dabei gestorben und einige schwer Verletzt anscheinend hat er die Bremse mit dem Gaspedal verwechselt.
Würde jetzt nicht einfach Pauschal sagen das es nur die 18-25 Jährigen sind. Bin selbst 20 und Selbstüberschätzung und Angebertum kam bei mir noch nicht auf.


----------



## Leob12 (23. Mai 2016)

Bei jungen Leuten kommen Angebertum und Selbstüberschätzung zusammen, und bei alten Menschen lassen die Sinne nach, Reaktionszeit ist langsamer. Das kann man bei einer Untersuchung auch feststellen.


----------



## BladerzZZ (23. Mai 2016)

Einfach eine Untersuchung von Hausarzt würde doch reichen den nur dieser weis ob die Person Fahrtauglich ist oder nicht. Sollte eine ältere Person Probleme haben können diese auch bei einer Prüfung nicht festgestellt werden doch der Hausarzt weiß dies und könnte somit bestätigen das die Person nicht fahrtauglich ist. Und somit hätte man dieses Problem gelöst.
Und ganz ehrlich diese Selbstüberschätzung und Angeberei gibts auch bei Erwachsenen Menschen meist eher da diese die teureren Autos fahren als die jungen Leute. Vor allem auch durch Alkoholkonsum.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (23. Mai 2016)

Was sich dann aber durch Erfahrung, Gelassenheit und meist identische Wegstrecken mehr als relativiert. 

Nicht meine Meinung, Statistik.

Da hat eigentlich jede Altersgruppe so seine Haken. Mit 18-25 jung und ungestüm, mit 30-40 (vermeintlich) erfahren und selbstsicher usw.

Generell bin ich da eigentlich für, würde sogar noch einen Schritt weiter gehen: Alle 5 Jahre - unabhängig vom Alter - neben einem ärztlichem Grundcheck (bezahlt die KK) und Untersuchung durch einen Augenarzt (40-80€) noch eine unbürokratische Wiederholung der Theorieprüfung und alle 10 Jahre verpflichtende Teilnahme an einem Fahrsicherheitstraining.

Letzteres würde ich mir auch während der normalen Fahrschule wünschen.

Außerdem endlich ein striktes Alkoholverbot am Steuer.


----------



## BladerzZZ (23. Mai 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Was sich dann aber durch Erfahrung, Gelassenheit und meist identische Wegstrecken mehr als relativiert.
> 
> Nicht meine Meinung, Statistik.
> 
> ...




Das Problem ist das niemand Lust hat wieder eine Prüfung zu absolvieren und auch keine Lust hat da wieder die kosten zu tragen und das alle paar Jahre. Und Theorie würde da nicht reichen man müsste wieder und da bin ich mir sicher fast schon ein paar Stunden Theorie nehmen bevor man die Prüfung macht den glaub mir nach 10 Jahren weißt du auch nicht mehr alles aus dem Theorie unterricht. Wobei ich das auch wiederum gut finden würde weil die viele auch immer wieder ändert und so die Leute auch mal das neue lernen würden und nicht das was vor 30/40 Jahren aktuell war.
Und wie erfährst du ob jemand erfahren ist? Er kennt seine Schwächen und gibt diese auch zu und hier behaupten man ist erfahren und selbstsicher zeugt nicht gerade davon.
Komplett würde ich es nicht machen da man mal auch leicht 0,1 haben kann sei es von Nahrungsmitteln etc. oder sei es der letzte mini Rest vom Vorabend. Aber ab 0,3 oder sogar ab 0,2 einfach extrem starke Strafen. Von mir aus direkt Fahrverbot für ein Jahr und ab 0,5 direkt Tschüss zum Lappen.


----------



## norse (23. Mai 2016)

Bin leider für ja, das was ich da tag täglich sehe ...  muss nicht sein.

Aber davor: Umbedingt die Strafe für Handy am Steuer etc *drastisch* erhöhen!


----------



## Leob12 (23. Mai 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Was sich dann aber durch Erfahrung, Gelassenheit und meist identische Wegstrecken mehr als relativiert.
> 
> Nicht meine Meinung, Statistik.
> 
> ...



Man muss aber auch dazu sagen dass ein sehr großer Teil der Unfälle auf den "Hausstrecken" passiert, eben dort wo man schon Jahre fährt ohne Zwischenfall. Diese Routine ist halt nicht gut. 
Eine Augenarztuntersuchung halte ich für Quatsch, ein normaler Sehtest beim Optiker würde völlig ausreichen, oder einfach beim Hausarzt im Zuge des Checks und der schickt einen dann zum Augenarzt/Optiker. 

Fahrsicherheitstraining, ja, dafür aber wenn das so wie bei mir 160€ kostet dann wird man dafü nicht viele Leute begeistern können. 
Ein Fahrsicherheitstraining muss man in Österreich verpflichtend machen, ich glaub man hat bis zu 2 Jahre Zeit nachdem man den Führerschein erhalten hat. Das reicht meiner Mrinung nach. 

Die Theorieprüfung, ja, gute Erinnerungen. Fragen zu den ganzen Anhängern hab ich auswendig gelernt. 
Allerdings bin ich auch da skeptisch was den Sinn anbelangt. Ich kenne genug die in der Theorie perfekt waren, aber im Straßenverkehr überfordert sind, und umgekehrt. Auch da: Was nützt dir die ganze Theorie wenn du es nicht umsetzen kannst?


----------



## efdev (23. Mai 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Was nützt dir die ganze Theorie wenn du es nicht umsetzen kannst?



Theorie ist nur um den gröbsten Mist zu entfernen der Nutzen hält sich in Grenzen  
Mir wäre es auch lieber wenn weniger Menschen darauf angewiesen wären nen eigenes Auto zu haben oder eben selbst zu fahren, allerdings ist ÖPNV hier in meiner Gegen schon mal absolute Grütze sieht im Rest von D bestimmt nicht viel besser aus.

Ich würde auch lieber auf nen Auto verzichten ist aber spätestens wenn ich ne Ausbildung hab so gut wie unmöglich, ganz schlimm wenn man mal über die Grenze der Bundesländer will ja ja das tolle Deutschland und seine Grenzen .


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (23. Mai 2016)

@BladerzZZZ
Habe doch geschrieben, dass das nicht meine Meinung ist. Was glaubst Du eigentlich, zu welcher Altersgruppe ich gehöre? :eek:

Ist aber halt nunmal Tatsache, dass ältere Menschen eher seltener in Unfälle verwickelt sind, als jüngere Autofahrer, vor allem aber weniger, als die Hauptrisikogruppe von 18-25.
Täuscht vielleicht in der Wahrnehmung durch die Berichterstattung. Sind halt berichtenswertere Unfälle, wenn jemand Gas und Bremse verwechselt und dabei einen Supermarkt auf links dreht.

Dass sie irgendwie dann doch "Unfallverursacher" sind, wenn auf einer Landstraße mit 67,83 km/h rumgezockelt wird und der "Raser" dahinter irgendwann die Geduld verliert und riskant überholt, ist mir auch klar. Ebenso, dass man aufgrund der Fahrweise schon für einige Rentner mit aufpasst und die vielleicht nur deshalb seit 70 Jahren unfallfrei unterwegs sind.

Interessant sind übrigens auch die, die immer exakt ein Tempo fahren. Die Oma eines Bekannten machte das immer so. Genau 80. Egal ob 100, 70 oder kleine Ortschaft. Es wird 80 gefahren. 
Die hat ihren Führerschein auch mal verloren:  Handtasche aufs Dach gestellt und losgebraust...

Bei der Theorieprüfung wäre es mit Sicherheit so. Wenn man einige Jahre später mal einen Bogen macht, wundert man sich, welche Fehler man da so macht.
Aber würde einige auch mal etwas erden, jeder ist doch  schließlich der perfekte Autofahrer und Fehler machen nur die Anderen 
Wobei man auch ohne Fahrschule/-stunden üben kann. Sogar online.
Würde vielen sowieso nicht schaden, fängt schon bei so simplen Dingen wie Kreisverkehr oder rechts vor links (mit Linksabbiegern) an. Scheint auch nach etlichen Jahren Erfahrung im Straßenverkehr für manche noch eine Herausforderung zu sein.

@Leob12
Die Fahrschulen könnten das ruhig mit anbieten. Teuer genug sind die Führerscheine inzwischen und die Fahrsicherheitszentren bieten auch Rabatte an.

Für Einzelpersonen zwar nicht unbedingt günstig, aber im Vergleich zu allen anderen Kosten eines Autos wären bei meinem Vorschlag 16€/Jahr doch zu vernachlässigen.

Habe auch extra nur von einer Theorieprüfung gesprochen, wollte eigentlich den praktischen Teil noch dazunehmen  Dann wären die Straßen vermutlich bald leer...

PS: Bin übrigens beileibe kein Unschuldslamm und musste auch schonmal zu Fuß gehen (Geschwindigkeit) und in kritischen Situationen ist es oft genug nicht durch mein Können, sondern durch pures Glück nicht zu einem Unfall gekommen.


----------



## volvo242 (23. Mai 2016)

Neue Idee,
wir verbieten die Autos komplett  überall gibts Menschen die nicht fahren können.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2016)

Klasse, warum nicht die Menschheit ausrotten und mit den Dinos wieder anfangen?


----------



## efdev (23. Mai 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Klasse, warum nicht die Menschheit ausrotten und mit den Dinos wieder anfangen?



Mutter Erde würde es uns Danken


----------



## Adi1 (24. Mai 2016)

Grundsätzlich sollte wohl jeder Autofahrer ab 65 Jahren verdonnert werden,

aller 2 Jahre mal seine eigene Fahrtüchtigkeit checken zu lassen


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (24. Mai 2016)

Ich denke, dies ist eine Gute Idee, jedoch halte ich es für sinnvoller, schon ab 30 Jahren alle 5 Jahre geprüft zu werden, die Prüfung sollte auch nur max. 3 Stunden dauern und idealerweise vom Arbeitgeber vorgenommen werden.
Dann sollte man die Intervalle langsam verkürzen, bis auf 1 mal im Jahr mit 75.


----------

